# ready or not......



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

here it comes. Not going to lie this one might hurt.




and I made it worse because i have to go to the post office tomorrow to ship it.... I really hate the post office.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Ooooooo... this should be good!


----------



## hoosiers2006 (Nov 23, 2010)

Good lord it's Italian!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Oh boy this is going to be good, I've been on the other end of a kapathy package...

Good Luck to whom ever it is....


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

so, who spelled "Fragile" correctly for ya, llama?


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

if it was up to me id write "break it and ill break your legs".... but i dont think usps would like that very much


----------



## IBEW (Jan 17, 2009)

I'm glad I got in early enough for a front row seat to this mayhem!
This is going to be epic!


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Bye bye mailbox! 

This is gonna be good. opcorn:


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

max gas said:


> Bye bye mailbox!
> 
> This is gonna be good. opcorn:


mailbox? hahahahahahaha not a chance this fits in a mailbox


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

kapathy said:


> mailbox? hahahahahahaha not a chance this fits in a mailbox


You're right Kev. Let me correct myself, Bye bye front porch


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

Oh snap!! Kev is layin down the wood!!!!


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

Have fun at the PO its tax day tomorrow. i am sure it will be well worth it for some poor soul!


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

yeah im aware its tax day........ i have to drop mine off....with a check grrrrrrrrrrrr also i dont have a car tomorrow....shit.....well this will be launched one way or another.


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

Holy crap somebody in trouble. Call me intrigued.


----------



## nikonnut (Dec 4, 2011)

hoosiers2006 said:


> Good lord it's Italian!


HA! A great quote form a great movie! I'm subscribed


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

Isn't everyone suffering enough from paying taxes?


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

Your taxes pay my salary lol!


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

It's a box full of your old tax returns isn't it?


----------



## RealSRS (Feb 13, 2012)

This gon be good!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

kozzman555 said:


> Oh snap!! Kev is layin down the wood!!!!





WyldKnyght said:


> Oh boy this is going to be good, I've been on the other end of a kapathy package...


Theres a joke there I'm going to leave alone!


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

what can i say... im hung like a bic pen....thats not something easily forgotten


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

Well I'm glad we's buds because I'm not sure I could cover the repair bill from a bomb like that!


----------



## hachigo (Feb 14, 2012)

In to watch the destruction. Very nice looking package.


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

kapathy said:


> what can i say... im hung like a bic pen....thats not something easily forgotten


What's more disturbing is it's a clicky top!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

^ that *is *disturbing...


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

gots an arrow on it... that can't be good.


----------



## Wallbright (Jan 2, 2011)

I love me some destruction!! I think I know where this is going but you might have been talking about something else the other day but regardless if it is going where I think it is going this going is going to be good!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Wallbright said:


> I love me some destruction!! I think I know where this is going but you might have been talking about something else the other day but regardless if it is going where I think it is going this going is going to be good!


Well, thanks for clearing that up for us, Ty!

:tease:


----------



## Wallbright (Jan 2, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Well, thanks for clearing that up for us, Ty!
> 
> :tease:


No problem bud.


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

Another snowglobe? You snowglobing bastard!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Wallbright said:


> No problem bud.


Can't... stop... Staring...


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

There could be anything in there.


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> There could be anything in there.


....or nothing at all!


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

gosh said:


> ....or nothing at all!


yes this...... nothing to see here.... just a brown box with blue marker nothing to see... move along


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> There could be anything in there.


It's a mystery box! There could be a boat!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

that's a big box ... at least that's what HE said!!


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

kozzman555 said:


> It's a mystery box! There could be a boat!


:rofl: that's some funny $hit Kozz. Someone just stopped by my office and asked what was so funny. :rotfl:


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

damn wasnt able to get a car today.... so that means maybe im not done packing this...... being stuck home all day might have made me a bit stir crazy


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

Can't wait to see how this ends.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

kapathy said:


> damn wasnt able to get a car today.... so that means maybe im not done packing this...... being stuck home all day might have made me a bit stir crazy


Kevin, we all know you're already insane. Don't try to blame it on the car.


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

He's a Bears fan Derek...of course he's insane!


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

my sanity is not the issue here...... the issue is 1z0888AX0341370992


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

LOLOL oh damn!


----------



## Matt4370 (Jan 14, 2012)

kapathy said:


> my sanity is not the issue here...... the issue is 1z0888AX0341370992


Kevin, your sanity totally IS the issue here! You my good man have _issues_ :beerchug:

Can't wait to see this thing land.


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

Shipping Information

To:
ROGERS, AR, US

hmmmmmmm someone in Arkansas is going to get jacked the f up!


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

So funny thing. I'm playing Draw Something with Kevin's wife, because she was so adamant that people play with her. That was a week or so back, maybe more. Today, though, she starts drawing this sailboat or flag, and then she starts filling that sailboat with brown boxes, and it becomes apparent that she is drawing a mailbox. So I start looking for the letter to spell mailbox or package or even bomb, but they aren't there. And then she starts drawing a guy with more boxes in his hand, so I'm looking for mailman or postman or mail carrier. And then she tops off the "mailman" with a bald head, glasses, and an arrow pointing at his head from the letter "u."

And before I had time to digest this, let alone save the drawing for bombing posterity, because it was one epic bomb announcement, she trashed the image and started drawing a likeness of Beavis, who was, of course, the real answer to this puzzle. Kevin, please tell your wife how impressed I was with her style, execution and overall sneakiness.


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

lol I told her the story she said hmmmm you should bomb him.... but not like with doughnuts or that pony thing... like a nice one. I said its already packed, you should taunt him on draw something. oh and tommy about all that this might hurt, maybe i was exaggerating but youll see friday.


----------



## Matt4370 (Jan 14, 2012)

That is some funny shizz right there!! Way to go Kevin(and wife) RG to you sir! 

Tommy........:behindsofa:


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

dun dun dun!!!!!!! now hopefully ups was gentle.


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

TommyTree said:


> So funny thing. I'm playing Draw Something with Kevin's wife, because she was so adamant that people play with her. That was a week or so back, maybe more. Today, though, she starts drawing this sailboat or flag, and then she starts filling that sailboat with brown boxes, and it becomes apparent that she is drawing a mailbox. So I start looking for the letter to spell mailbox or package or even bomb, but they aren't there. And then she starts drawing a guy with more boxes in his hand, so I'm looking for mailman or postman or mail carrier. And then she tops off the "mailman" with a bald head, glasses, and an arrow pointing at his head from the letter "u."
> 
> And before I had time to digest this, let alone save the drawing for bombing posterity, because it was one epic bomb announcement, she trashed the image and started drawing a likeness of Beavis, who was, of course, the real answer to this puzzle. Kevin, please tell your wife how impressed I was with her style, execution and overall sneakiness.


If yoy exit the game before guessing the drawing,when you go back in you can watch it be redrawn


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

Very nice Kevin and Mel. I tried to bump you but I had to spread it around. Damn it.


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

Johnpaul said:


> Very nice Kevin and Mel. I tried to bump you but I had to spread it around. Damn it.


not that I can add much, but I got him.


----------

